# How to reset BFD?



## h5tuu (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi all I have a DSP1124 in the rack that I bought second hand, I'm not sure of its current settings. Is it possible to reset to factory defaults?


----------



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

Bump....wondering too. 

Did u pick up white noise upon plugging urs in? Im running HS80m studio monitors off of it, not a home theater sub. I'm not sure if it's the unit, some settings set by previous owner, or two unbalanced cables I have running from the BFD to the monitors, but I'm getting white noise that would basically make this unusable for critical listening/mixing.

My thread is here if u wanna check it out:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=166


----------



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

Just figured it out....


Restoring Factory Presets
1.	Turn FEEDBACK DESTROYER PRO 
power off.
2.	While holding the FILTER SELECT and
STORE/MIDI buttons down, turn the
FEEDBACK DESTROYER PRO power on.
3.	Hold the power button for about two 
seconds, until the display shows the numbers counting up. 
4.	FEEDBACK DESTROYER PRO is now set
To the original factory settings.


----------



## h5tuu (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for that, I will give it a try later.


----------

